# Is it true that LGB is gone?



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it true that LGB has shut? That they’ve gone out of business?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Go to the Big Train Operator Website, scroll down to the bottom, and read the soapbox labled Update on US LGB availability. LGB is alive and shipping. 

http://bigtrainoperator.com/ 

Steve


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh, Good!







I’d been hearing rumours at the local Hobby Shops. Now, why the stupid high prices on used LGB stuff in the ‘bay? Oh well.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, LGB is gone. The founders of the company and original factory are long gone. The molds and equipment were bought by Maerklin which has since gone into bankruptcy. 

-Brian


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a container of LGB goods on its way to the USA. Last I knew it was on a dock in Europe waiting to ship, and it could be on a boat headed to us by now. 
Strong rumor is a second container is on its way. 

Many new LGB goods are available in Europe and I just got my LGB 2009 catalog, so I truely believe LGB is not dead and gone, but is now owned by Maerklin.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

EPL did the Big Hindenburg 2-1/2 years ago, the reasons for such can be found if one digs into the forum archives. Meanwhile we've been waiting patiently for Marklin to resume shipping - now they 've hit the rocks. Unless Marklin can maintain production during the insolvency proceedings, whatever recently manufactured products that do make it over here to these shores, may be all that ever makes it, depending on your sources, its kinda up in the air whether production can legally continue during this most recent round of "troubles". Some say yes, but that they can only continue manufacturing of items already under production, IOWs no new investment in new product, only whats already set up and running, so some catalog items are either on-hold or cancelled for the time being. As far as I've read its all Euro profile stuff that remains in production. We'll see when (if) any new product makes it to here.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

as well as I undertstand it, EPL (Ernst Paul Lehman) owned LGB--always had/ The EPL went bankrupt a few years ago. A battle ensued for the rights for the LGB name, tooling, and molds. After much intrigue, Marklin eneded up owning exclusve rights to the LGB name and LGB equipment. Marklin even made a new product announcement and produced some stuff, which is supposedly on its way to the US. Then a couple months ago Marklin filed for bankrputcy. Whee!


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

So… it is[/i] true then. How sad. Thus, LGB is yet another victim to China’s rise and the fall of the Western economies. 

Hopefully Marklin can pull themselves together.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not exactly......


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

All of the US outline stuff I like is gone....


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

LGB is _not_[/b] dead ..... 

but sence it has not been shipped to the us for a bit and they have changed impoerters it will take a bit to get things flowing again ...


some parts will be here as early as the 10th of next month 

some bigger item as late as the middle of the year 



http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-30803


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 03/23/2009 8:46 AM
LGB is _not_[/b] dead ..... 





Don't take it personally Scott!

Okay, It died, was chopped up into parts and resurrected to be sold at twice the price.

*"It's Alive" *



















-Brian


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL! Good one! I love[/i] Young Frankenstein!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By studeclunker on 03/22/2009 9:24 AM

So… it is[/i] true then. How sad. Thus, LGB is yet another victim to China’s rise and the fall of the Western economies. 

Hopefully Marklin can pull themselves together. 
Its more like a victim to themselves with their high priced trains. Who can afford them when you have companies like HLW and Bachmann. I think they did it to themselves. I know I wont buy LGB unless I can get a really good deal. But thats just me


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not think you can trust the Walthers announcements... you need an announcement from Marklin they are shipping. 

Walthers does not want to put bad news on their site. 

Marklin is bankrupt, so that compounds any LGB deliveries... 

The proof is what you can RECEIVE from Walthers today. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

greg You have no Idea what you are talking about 

I talk to my rep at walthers every week and have done two orders a week for 18 years with walthers .....


LGB was only dead in the US becouse of the break off of lgb of America 


*LGB IS NOT DEAD* and Walthers is a great Co. 

the dates may move around a little but the stuff is on the way


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course, right out of the chute with the insult.... nice... 

Question 1: So, you can order LGB from Walthers and get it delivered? 

Question 2: So, have you received anything from the 2009 catalog? 

My point is that with Marklin bankrupt, you don't know anything until it is resolved... is someone telling you that factories AT THIS VERY MOMENT are producting LGB products? 

I would only believe an official Marklin release right now, unless you are getting new product on a regular basis. 

So, instead of hurling insults, how about giving some FACTS... I don't really care if you talk to your rep every week, what counts is if PRODUCT IS BEING DELIVERED. 

It's out of Walthers control, and no one is insulting Walthers... sheesh... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

As with all things it depends.....how do you define "gone?"


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

GONE for me is that LGB is not making the stock I'm interested in. No F7 or modern diesels, limited American steam offerings. I have no interest in modeling a European railroad. Now, if they make track I would buy it at a competitive price.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I am bringing my LGB Pennsy F units and passenger cars along with my European sets to sell at the ECLSTS. Bringing back Aristo, USA and maybe even something from ....... 
LAO


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

the fact, that over the last weeks the prices for LGB locos on german ebay rose about 20%, makes me think, that in germany nobody counts on an early recuperation of LGB.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Korm I noticed that also, when Marklins LGB catalog first came out and they announced intended shipping items, Ebay prices fell, Trainworld, Wholesaletrains and other dealers closed out there NOS possibly to make room for new stock. Now Marklin is in turmoil, and its gone all topsy turvy again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

i plan to buy me a couple of Stainzes. but i shied away, when they were about 45 to 55 euro. 
now they are 60 to 70 euro and i still shy away. 

maybe i'll have to wait, till people sell stuff to buy food. (then maybe i get them here for next chrismnas) 

at least, there are about two millions of stainzes out there somewhere. so i'm not afraid, that there none will be left for me.


----------



## RRT114 (Mar 8, 2008)

I would have to agree with Greg....Until retailers shelves have new LGB/Marklin items in stock,and accessories in stock, I won't believe it.

The proof is in the pudding

Ryan


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03/22/2009 8:50 AM
EPL did the Big Hindenburg 2-1/2 years ago, the reasons for such can be found if one digs into the forum archives. [edited]









Vic,

Would you care to give a one or two-sentence summary of the reasons LGB crashed and burned? I wasn't here, or wasn't paying attention, being focused on figuring out mundane, simple things like, 'What _scale_ is G ga for?'








Thanks.

Les


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Les 

Believe me when I say, there its absolutely no way to boil it down to one or two sentances. 

IMHO... bad management, failure to adjust to market changes, failure to address new competition, and a lot of hubris about their own invuleralbility...Just my personal opinion mind you.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay, thanks Vic.

*Informed* personal opinions work just fine. I got what I wanted--an informed opinion. Doesn't matter that much to me about LGB; if there's room in the marketplace, someone else will elbow in. Hopefully for me and perhaps others like me, they'll offer parts, modules, and have a sense of the needs/wants of scratchbuilders in the various scales of G ga. 

Sometimes I have to wonder at what 'Business Majors' are learning in schools--besides cutting the bottom line by laying off higher-paid employees, cutting quality and upping the advertising budgets. Then bailing out just before the company sinks. Whatever became of Pride in Product?

Les


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Les, there are extensive threads in LSC about this... but I agree with victors "condensed" version. 

People can get REAL upset about discussing this... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03/27/2009 9:00 AM
Hi Les 

Believe me when I say, there its absolutely no way to boil it down to one or two sentances. 

IMHO... bad management, failure to adjust to market changes, failure to address new competition, and a lot of hubris about their own invuleralbility...Just my personal opinion mind you.


A bank that called EPL's loans to get the land the factory was on, and then the second case is playing out in the world press (even made it on CNN!) and the German courts now as an investement bank (Kingsbridge out of the UK) reportedly bled Marklin dry and never carried out the intended IPO of a new company reportedly to be called Adler. 

Pluta are handling the bankruptcy and reportedly have legitimate investors/buyers interested. This process will start on April 1.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg,

Oh yeah, I imagine folks can get 'real upset'. It just occurs to me, what is "LSC"? Another site, no doubt? I'm unaware of it, finding this one enough to satisfy me. That's one reason I asked for a couple of sentences, max.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Spule,

Well, I hope they can make a comback for the sake of all who've got money invested and need parts.

Les


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

No seance getting up set over spilled milk. If there gone they are gone rumors or what ever. If they come back we shall know and all will be good for the LGB folks. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sooner or latter the LGB stuff is going to start showing up again--somebody is going to end up buying all those molds and tooling. I have my doubts it will ever be LGB. I bet other companies will start buying up the tooling in lots. 


Interesting at the ECLST, how many places are still selling the big red boxes. I assume it's mostly to collectors now--the prices always seem too high to me


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Low,

I hope somebody does buy up that tooling 'n stuff. But the currrent world market seems troubled, and that's as far as I'm going on that line.

We will have to wait and see. All I have is the green tramway engine, anyway.

Les


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...rumid/19/postid/92368/view/topic/Default.aspx 

Greg


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

deleted post


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, I know that... actually there is a better way to do that too, but I just used the quick reply because I am at work. 

Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

and the first item to come in today from lgb thru walthers is of course the catalog .....

always a good thing so to know what to order .......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 03/23/2009 11:01 AM
greg You have no Idea what you are talking about 

I talk to my rep at walthers every week and have done two orders a week for 18 years with walthers .....


LGB was only dead in the US becouse of the break off of lgb of America 


*LGB IS NOT DEAD* and Walthers is a great Co. 

the dates may move around a little but the stuff is on the way





Uhh.... OK.......


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

what is your point greg ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"greg You have no Idea what you are talking about "


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 04/01/2009 9:47 PM
what is your point greg ? 

Yea Greg, whats your point? he he he


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, to help make it crystal:

A rude, uncalled for comment made by you Scott.


Now, you can add: your Walthers rep and you were wrong..... what song is the Walthers rep singing now?


Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

One should always take catalog announcements with a grain of salt, back in the day Delton from '89 thru about '92 in each years Walthers catalog, offered really cool little locomotives that never ever made it to production. 

Nothing really exists till its actually stocked in store shelves, so we'll have to see what exactly arrives in suppliers like RRS or Trainworld or St Aubins, I personally dont beleive anything tangible exists until I see stocked on the shelves in my LHS.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I am not wrong greg you are .......

the first item to be shipped as a for sale item from lgb thru walthers is the 08/09 catalog ... these are now in the store 


and for your info LGB has been avable this whole last year ... but you had to get it from the plant and pay the import costs .... I have one customer that is all LGB that did that for all of his needs last year drawback was that the cost per item was way high 


LGB is not dead ...... and if you want to not hear this from me then fine ...


but there are a lot of people working hard to get LGB flowing to the US again and you are insulting them with your coments.......


also you need to realize that LGB like any co. that needs to make money will only make products that they think will sell and if you do not place orders when catalogs come out then they think you do not want or like that item and it gets droped ......


so if you want to help make the LGB thing work you need to be placing orders for what you like in the catalog ....



and greg you are always steping on people that is part of why you have been kicked off of boards .... so get over it


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 04/02/2009 8:40 AM


also you need to realize that LGB like any co. that needs to make money will only make products that they think will sell and if you do not place orders when catalogs come out then they think you do not want or like that item and it gets droped ......


so if you want to help make the LGB thing work you need to be placing orders for what you like in the catalog ....





When I place an order from a catalog, it is with the full expectation that that item is available for sale, or that it will carry, at minimum, an 'availability date'. I am opposed to using my time to contribute to free market research on what might be worth manufacturing for some company's management.

With the most courteous and non-confrontational manner at my command, might you consider the effect of the tone of your posts on people who haven't--but could--want to do business with you at some future date?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/27/2009 12:39 PM

People can get REAL upset about discussing this... 

Regards, Greg








Sheesh, I had _no_ idea.


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/27/2009 12:39 PM

People can get REAL upset about discussing this... 

Regards, Greg

Posted By Les on 04/02/2009 9:12 AM 
Sheesh, I had _no_ idea.
Yes, well that’s to be expected. LGB after all, was the benchmark of quality. I’ve never seen a product produced by them that wasn’t absolutely top-notch. Aristocraft, Lionel, Delton, et all, I can’t say that about. It is of considerable comfort to myself though, that LGB is making some[/i] attempt to get past this trouble though. I really like their track and _especially_ switches. 

By the by; there was some comfort in knowing that _*something*_, at least, _*wasn't*_ made in China.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I understand the doubt that many have, this has drawn out a long time. I do believe that product is coming. Track and switches are to be among the first delivery. American rolling stock is some time off?? As stated many items are available in other parts of the Globe.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen

Don't you think that this subject has been hashed over enough? I do, so move on, thank you.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

GEE!!! This comes 6 minutes after a nice comment.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 04/02/2009 5:22 PM
GEE!!! This comes 6 minutes after a nice comment. 
Sorry Mike, I was busy deleting SPAM postings from other topics, or it would have been sooner.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

All I want is just one more Lehmann/LGB Porter...and a backyard-full of LGB track! 
SandyR


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Luckily the Porters come up fairly often of Evilbay, or give Hans at Gold Coast Station a call, he usualy has them, or call Upland Trains they had a couple last visit.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally I dont pay much attention to the LGB topics but I would never place an order when the product has not even been made. Thats all I need, pay for something thats not made or on shelves and then they go out. Then I loose my money. no thanks. Besides walthers is a rip off as well as LGB. Their prices are the reason for them going under. If you want LGB to work in the States they need to lower their prices. I dont care how bomb proof they are. HLW is just as bomb proof and alot less money. Dont get me wrong I love their porters etc.... but not enough to pay what they ask for. 
I cant believe that these topics produce so many hits and comments while the post about peopls new projects etc... get a few posts. I cant believe that we are more intrested in this stuff (things we have no control over) vs. what people are building.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Vic,

In general terms, what is the scale difference (if any) between LGB and HLW? The fact that the more I look at HLW, with its lower prices (though lesser scale detail) its offering of bricks wheels, etc, the more I wonder if choosing 20.3 to go with was such a good idea.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

who would make you pay for it first ? 

18 years of selling trains and we have never done that ..... 


but with a lot of stuff unless your name is on the list you do not get the item becouse they only make what was ordered .......


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 04/03/2009 8:39 AM
who would make you pay for it first ? 

18 years of selling trains and we have never done that ..... 


but with a lot of stuff unless your name is on the list you do not get the item becouse they only make what was ordered ....... 

Usually when you pre order you haveto pay something up front. If you dont have to pay then thats not bad. What do you do if someone puts their name on the list for an order and then backs out when the product arrives or thewy are not happy with it?

Les: i think LGB is basicaly 1:22 while HLW is 1:24. When i look at my LGB porter and compare it to the HLW mack, big john etc... It all looks good together. Yes HLW lacks in detail but you can easily add the details. I actually prefere to do that because the details on trains like bachmann tend to break very easy.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 04/03/2009 8:44 AM
Posted By Trains West on 04/03/2009 8:39 AM
who would make you pay for it first ? 

18 years of selling trains and we have never done that ..... 


but with a lot of stuff unless your name is on the list you do not get the item becouse they only make what was ordered .......




/// Pre-ordering usually requires a deposit.

/// Wonder what it'd be like to get the last unit of a short-order run?


Usually when you pre order you haveto pay something up front. If you dont have to pay then thats not bad. What do you do if someone puts their name on the list for an order and then backs out when the product arrives or thewy are not happy with it?

Les: i think LGB is basicaly 1:22 while HLW is 1:24. When i look at my LGB porter and compare it to the HLW mack, big john etc... It all looks good together. Yes HLW lacks in detail but you can easily add the details. I actually prefere to do that because the details on trains like bachmann tend to break very easy. 

///Thanks for the insight. I admit, the more I look at HLW, the more I wonder about selecting 20.3 as my scale of choice, especially since HLW offers RTR type engines that satisfy my undemanding visual standards. As I posted Vic, HLW has affordable quality--a serious issue with an SS guy--offers power units, wheels, trucks, etc. Call me easily satisfied, but that about covers all I'm looking for. As you said, details can be added. I just started putting my benchwork up, and 8ft x 3ft (for the first module) doesn't look so promising for 20.3 scale.

les


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 04/03/2009 8:25 AM
Vic,

In general terms, what is the scale difference (if any) between LGB and HLW? The fact that the more I look at HLW, with its lower prices (though lesser scale detail) its offering of bricks wheels, etc, the more I wonder if choosing 20.3 to go with was such a good idea.





Generally HLW is 1/24 scale, LGB is all over the place, their little Porter - while some claim to have scaled it closer to actual 1/18 scale - works very well with the 1/22.5 figures in mine, same for figures in my my HLW stuff, remember narrow gauge equipment historically ran a wide gambit of different sizes physically, some were really tiny compared to their standard gauge cousins.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wondered why we dont see more people using HLW poducts. You can get a flat car for $14 from wholesale. A little paint and it looks great.
The same goes for dealers online. The only big one I now of is wholesale. I sure wish Ridge Road sold them.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shawn, 

RLD Hobbies and St. Aubins carry them...............Jim


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Check www.Reindeerpass.com


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 04/03/2009 9:07 AM
Posted By Les on 04/03/2009 8:25 AM


...remember narrow gauge equipment historically ran a wide gambit of different sizes physically, some were really tiny compared to their standard gauge cousins. [edited]










No, I'd forgotten that fact.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Shawn,

The word I got is that many people find them toylike. I have three kits I bought a few years ago when I was under the impression 'G scale' was a specific scale. I'll put 'em together and paint 'em up and use 'em. They are mining skips.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

stuff showed up 2 days early from lgb ....... so there is now 100 items from lgb in stock and ready for shipment from walthers 

there is track , mts system , cars ,locos 

take a look

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?category=&scale=&manu=426&item=&keywords=&words=restrict&instock=Y&split=30&Submit=Search



lgb is alive and well and here in the US


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, 1 foot track at 10.00 (pair is 19.99), but 3 meter (119 inches) only 23.99. 
.So, 10 feet at $48 for flex rai plus ties at $3.15 each if you could get them for 31.50 more. 
So 10 feet of flex track would be a deal now at $80, vs $100 for premade 1 foot track. 

Clamps make the difference bigger as the 1 foot will need 20 clamps, and the flex rail only 2 clamps.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

nobody said LGB was the cheapest .... but they also make track that is longer then 1 foot so your coment at least to me seams a little silly 

and some LGB guys are diehard .... I have one that shiped a box of 8 foot dia track over last year that cost 300.00 for the box ..... but everything has to be LGB 


also not everyone is looking for the cheapest deal out there ..... though it seams this board lives for it 


as for me I am glad to see LGB being shipped to the US again .....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still confused about distribution--is Walthers the retailer? Are those the street prices or the MSRP?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 04/09/2009 5:35 AM
I'm still confused about distribution--is Walthers the retailer? Are those the street prices or the MSRP? 




I know this from my HO daze - Walthers is a distributor that sells through a network of hobby shops. Back in the day most hobby shops with model trains were Walthers dealers. Walthers has a huge catalog of most of the manufacturer's offerings. It was great fun to get the new catalog every year (like the Sears catalog when you were a kid). You would place an order with a dealer and if you were lucky your stuff would show up in a few weeks. There were no discounts. Street price was MSRP.

-Brian


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

$20.00 for 600 mm of track? What ditchweed is being smoked? I noted that track prices are up but HOLY CRAPOLA! Even at internet prices at about $5.36 per 12 inch section of Aristocraft stuff, $5.75 for LGB - I can ONLY say that I am so glad I don't need to buy track anymore. As a matter of fact - I think I should seel the extra. 

By the way Wholesaletrains.com shows LGB track available at $5.75 per 300 mm after 4/10/2009.


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

I might add - an LGB R5 switch is $121.00 or so....again after 4/10/2009. So LGB stuff is apparently flowing.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

retail price on lgb track when lgb went away was $8.00 a foot now it is $8.50 a foot 

and a hobby shop could never sell at those prices listed and even pay the light bill much less things like rent 

and again nobody said LGB was the cheapest ....... but I will say that as it ages I feel it is the best looking 


also things like the EPL and the bits needed to keep peoples MTS systems going with new locos and turnout controls will be a big help 


don't let this thread turn into a I hate LGB becouse it costs to much deal as each co in the large scale world fill it own nitch .... and just becouse the internet nitch and so maybe this board is all about how cheap can I get it not all people are that way and the "extra" that pays the bills at the hobby shops also pays the people that help you make that control system work or figure out what to do for a track plain or tell you where to find balast for your track or hooks you up with the local clubs or shows you how to clean and lube your first loco or helps you get that dcc program stright or lets you see and hear stuff before you buy it .... and it also pays me my living and give me the info that I share on this board ............and no one I have ever met got rich running a hobby shop they do it becouse they love the hobby .... that extra pays bill like rent and yellow pages to name a few and each year there is fewer and fewer shops becouse everyone has to get more stuff for less money and they do not survive on a 7 or 8% markup ....



OK I am done ranting


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Scott, whilst I sympathise with the corner retailer, I and a lot of other enthusiasts, are not rich. Usually, I buy my equipment and track used. I stick with LGB because it holds up over time and their quality has, by and large, been the best. Therefore when I buy used switches, track, etc… it’s still functional and only requires a bit of cleaning. The internet of late has had some really crazy prices for used track and accessories. Whitness the used and partly incomplete[/i] set of five LGB semaphores which went for a hundred dollars each on the ‘bay!







YIKES!







I’m now finding used[/i] LGB track and accessories going for new[/i] prices, sometimes even more. I suppose it’s the insecurity factor of the company going under. Hopefully, for the sake of CASOs like me, the prices on used stuff will calm down once Marklin resumes production of the LGB products. As for the, 'I hate LGB,' tone supposedly going on here; weigh me in as an, 'I love LGB,' enthusiast.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 04/09/2009 9:05 AM

[edited]

don't let this thread turn into a I hate LGB ... 

...so maybe this board is all about how cheap can I get it not all people are that way ... 












I can't _imagine_ how anyone could fail to love LGB; particularly members of this board....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 04/09/2009 5:00 AM

also not everyone is looking for the cheapest deal out there ..... though it seams this board lives for it 



Interesting observation!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

ten dollar a foot. 
makes me very content with last years purchase. 
about 1.20$ per foot for german-made LGB track! 
Playmobil boxes from the time, when playmobil ran on LGB track. 
dusty, but unused out of the deposit of a toyshop. 
all thirty-plus boxes with a dozen tracks each...


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

some of those passenger cars look to be the same as Marklin express passenger cars that I need. I wonder if they are the same scale. How would you find out?


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I love LGB. Period. 

Reality is that my LGB beginner set is neatly packaged away after every xmas. This set is the star of the home, 1x per year. 

As for track... well, my LGB is now blended in with Aristo and AML track. Sorry... At track prices I need every inch I can get my hands on. 


gg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Walthers is the Distributor in the US, and will sell direct at full retail. When product gets in the hands of more and more retailers, they as always, can sell for what ever they wish.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Scott I buy much of my stuff from conner retailers, but, I have no problem buying on line or ebay as retailers only carry so much. LGB is no longer made so the items I am interested in can not be found at local retailers. ( I live near trainworld)Love is a strong word, but I have a dozen of their engines and a container load of their cars. I use only their track because of the quality and cost(it's cheaper than aristo around here if you look)LGB made a great product. They set the bar for the other major manufacturers. Unfortunately, they are gone for now and may not be the same company if they do return.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 04/10/2009 5:38 PM
I love LGB. Period. 

gg






Are you gonna marry it?!?







-







-












-Brian


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By altterrain on 04/10/2009 8:53 PM
Posted By GG on 04/10/2009 5:38 PM
I love LGB. Period. 

gg






Are you gonna marry it?!?







-







-












-Brian
















LOL, good one Brian.... and I doubt it










gg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got emails from 2 hobby shops that Walthers is shipping and they have LGB equipment.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess there was still some product that was manufactured but not shipped. 

All the LGB enthusiasts will have to buy, it could be their last chance for a while. Is there any news of who is buying Marklin (and thus rights to LGB)? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04/11/2009 9:34 AM
I guess there was still some product that was manufactured but not shipped. 

All the LGB enthusiasts will have to buy, it could be their last chance for a while. Is there any news of who is buying Marklin (and thus rights to LGB)? 

Regards, Greg





Greg,
LGB is dead, the stuff Walthers just received was built over 8 months ago and the 3 containers were held up in customs thats why there getting it now,there is NO new product coming fron Marklin or LGB as they are pritty much done at this point. the stuff walthers just received was built before Marklins problems started. REGARDLESS of what some may have you think, for now there history period...... no matter what some might have you beleive....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone told me that Marklin has spirited the molds out to some other country and there is plastic being molded as we speak... I know the LGB factory is shut.. but it seems possible that Marklin could be doing something while they are in bankruptcy. 

Scott, you must be reading this thread... what's the real story? I was under the same impression as Nick, but I will listen to a good story. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I debated not responding to the thread anymore but decided to give it just one more try 

I did talk to a rep a few days ago and the LGB plant is open and running as is the marklin plant 
He knows this for sure because he had some family go to the museum at the marklin plant and they got to see the plant...

Like many companies here in the US …..You declare bankruptcy to get some breathing room from creditors while you make things work it does not mean that the doors are shut 

The LGB plant in Hungry is also still up and running despite the internet rumors that say otherwise 

If you look Walthers has dates for things out to even Christmas of this year so it is NOT just a few containers that happen to be in the US and Walthers would change these dates if they know they cannot be met.
Now all that being said everyone is guarded because things could go badly if sales do not go well this year so if you want to do your part to help then buy NEW LGB products …..

Like I keep saying LGB is not DEAD ….. And if you have some info that says otherwise I would like to know the source otherwise it would seem to just be internet gossip …..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's good news. I am surprised about the LGB plant in Germany (I think you implied that in your second sentence)... but I heard also that even though there was an announcement that they shut the doors of the LGB plant in Germany there were some people working there. 

Also, clearly, a lot of manufacturing was moved to Hungary before all this mess. 

Thanks for the update.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes no difference to me as I'm downsizing but...A poster on GSM posted a revised delivery schedule which noted that while some production is proceeding, it appears the delivery dates for alot of the promised new items will be spread out over a longer period of time. Likely reflecting a much more restrictive business environment given their economic woes and the precipitous drop in disposable income brought on by the world wide recession. I suspect they will be VERY conservative when it comes to marketing ANY new product for the foreseeable future.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

both Märklin and LGB had some of a compareable problem:
There is no effect of the worlds economic crisis....the upcoming insolvences are the consequneces of some misdirected manufacturing.
The modelers crisis goes on for YEARS now. 


While Märklin forgot about their "moneybringing" customers, they some kind of fleed in manufacturing exclusivly and high detailed premium-models. 
Result: compromised models (MUST go thruth the 1 foot radius) and therefore MUCH too expensive.


LGB was warned for Years: the models got more and more expensive, but didnt stop to look like toys. 
I have the Spectrum 2-8-0 and must say: a good model, nice looking, definetly NO toy, but a model from LGB would have cost nearly double.
BUT it would run on a 2 feet radius!


 But what did cost that much, that a running company goes down?
The work u have to put into a high performance model is  expensive. Making the model exclusive by bringing up more and more limited editions does not bring money to the manufacterer, when making is more expensive than selling brings.


One factor of this "evolution" is the customer himself:
each prototype of an engine had its special items. So bringing out a German 01 Passenger loco up from the Reichsbahn-drawings  is a mess:
hundreds of "specialists" will tell u what is wrong with the details, from the air pump over the color till the number of pins on the engineers toolbox.


making a "simple" but anyway detailed loco can make money. manufacturing a handfull of locos fro this or that version eats money. mostly because the peole shouting over the faults of a model never will buy one, even when all the faults will be cleared.


LGB, as i know, is sold completely to märklin (asking myself why they ever bought it??), and the plant in nuremberg is closed. i myself saw the complete machinery being sold. 
So, in my eyes, there is NO secure future of the brand. Even because other manufacurers are taking advantage: piko for example bringing out "outscale" models, we should think noone wants!
but far away!
they sell the 1:27 "notknownwhichscaletogauge" models like bread! THATS market!


Sorry to see such a Brand going down, especially for me, located in southern Germany. But you cant run a company with having eyes and ears closed to the market or doing things just to please the customers, but not making money.


Porsche once made the 959....one of the greates cars in the world in my eyes ever!
While they did it, Porsche was a company to be bought by every better begar you find.
Today, VW is to be bought by Porsche, because Mr. Wiedeking did a perfect Job at Porsche.
One of the FIRST things he did was to stop the 959 whe he came to the company.
Calculations showed, that the car -sold of 500.000 Deutschmarks-- made costs of 2 Million Deutschmarks EACH.


THAT is the Märklin AND the LGB Effect. Too less money, too big thoughts, customer  wishes just taken from a minority (also supported by expensive but worthless railroaders-magazines)




Frank


----------

